# need a wax £30



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

i need a wax for around £30 i was thinking of geting Dodo Juice - hard Four Sample Set for £21.50 from www.cleanyourcar.co.uk what do you people think of them :newbie:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Collonite 476/915 gets my vote for under budget (£15/£22ish)

CG 5050 if you are willing to spend a bit more (£40ish)


----------



## dreamclio200cup (May 11, 2011)

my vote goes to AG HD wax, shop around tho, i got mine at the french car show 2011 for £30 but have heard on here that a place does it for about £25 carn't remmeber were tho :/


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

dreamclio200cup said:


> my vote goes to AG HD wax, shop around tho, i got mine at the french car show 2011 for £30 but have heard on here that a place does it for about £25 carn't remmeber were tho :/


i got some for £24 delivered on ebay , inculdes 2 x foam applicators and a microfibre


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Collinite 845 for me easy to apply with a nice finish and has pretty good durability and less than £20 for a bottle

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

How about fk1000p sealant. Can be used on alloys and exhaust as well


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Ag hd...


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

calum001 said:


> Collonite 476/915 gets my vote for under budget (£15/£22ish)
> 
> CG 5050 if you are willing to spend a bit more (£40ish)


915 gets my vote, especially on darker colours - amazing durability too!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

why not buy two,megs#16

colly 845=30.00

win win :thumb:


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Dodo Juice Blue Velvet or Purple Haze gets my vote, or even Hard Candy!


----------



## dreamclio200cup (May 11, 2011)

gm8 said:


> i got some for £24 delivered on ebay , inculdes 2 x foam applicators and a microfibre


to be honest i thought £30 was a good deal as you get 2 x foam applicators and a microfibre. been shopping around after i got it and it was going for £40 - £45 quid  but like you said £24 delivered is even better :thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

If you can spare another 9.99, get Vics Concours! :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

AG HD (£25.45 from Amazon) or COLLINITE 915.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Victoria concours,the best in that price.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

AG HD is much better than Collinites imo. Easy to use and doesn't smell like petrol! 

Or Supernatural Hybrid. Smaller pot but new to the market.

I vote HD. Nice box, applicators, cloth ect.. all for £25! Bargain if you ask me.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

what do you want from a wax? far too many to list

DJ supernatural hybrid on i4d at £25ish
the basic range of DJ waxes are under £30 on i4detailing
AG HD wax online is under £30
colli 476s for £15


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

:thumb: You're like my identical twin...... :lol:



calum001 said:


> Collonite 476/915 gets my vote for under budget (£15/£22ish)
> 
> CG 5050 if you are willing to spend a bit more (£40ish)


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

gally said:


> I vote HD. Nice box, applicators, cloth ect.. all for £25! Bargain if you ask me.


Agree with this, also as has been mentioned Dodo Hard Candy is a good option, doddle to use and a cool colour too:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Autosmart WAX


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

nothelle said:


> :thumb: You're like my identical twin...... :lol:


haha good taste mate :thumb:


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

Vics Concours, you can get the smaller 3oz for about £20 to try first if you like.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Autoglym HD Wax is simply the best in the price range, no question!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> why not buy two,megs#16
> 
> colly 845=30.00
> 
> win win :thumb:


Now thats a good call.

If you fancy trying the dodo then the samples is the way to go.

As for your budget,

Good few Well below..

Collinite 845 or 915
FK1000P a Hybrid wax that you can do all the bodywork and wheels with.
The AG HD Wax of flea bay etc.
The small pot of Bilt Hamber Finis or just under budget in full size Pot...:thumb:

The list goes on...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hd wax, no questions there....


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Jordan_XSi said:


> Vics Concours, you can get the smaller 3oz for about £20 to try first if you like.


The 6oz is only 34!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

ag hd cant be beat for that price imo


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

james_death said:


> The list goes on...


Soon to be added to by something very special.

July 1st :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Planet Man said:


> Soon to be added to by something very special.
> 
> July 1st :thumb:


OOOOOOOHHHHHH, Free Samples...???.:lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

There's loads of waxes out there, and they all do very well at the job they are designed to do - protect the paintwork. Some last longer than others, some are nicer to use than others, some smell differently from others, some arguably produce slightly different nuances in the finish... 

But at the end of the day, you'll get loads of different suggestions here from everyone as we all have our personal favourites and every suggestion is as good as another...

My advice would be to find a wax that catches your eye, for whatever reason, and buy that and give it a go. Its unlikely you will be disappointed with most waxes you could choose. 

For what it is worth, if I was handed £30 and told to spend it on a wax, I would probably go for Collinite 476S or Meguiars #16 and keep the change, but that is just me personally and these waxes are very durable and this appeals to me personally. However, they are not the best smelling on the market, and there's a lot to be said for user enjoyment when it comes to waxing a car - make it fun rather than a chore, so you may want to consider something like the Dodo waxes which are nicer smelling products (and very easy to use, almost fool-proof in fact!), or the Poorboys Nattys waxes which are not often mentioned but very good reasonably durable waxes. I really like them


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

If it was my £30 I'd be off to Shinearama and buy a pot of Migliore Original and a pot of Migliore Frutta...


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

i have purple haze easy to use and leaves great finish


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

james_death said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHHH, Free Samples...???.:lol:


You reminded me. We did have word about some panel pots knocking about:thumb:

Cheers JD

You can have one I if can get my hands on them


----------



## art j64 (Mar 24, 2011)

*wax 30quid*

ag hd is great stuff ,so is petes 53 similar price


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub, or Supernatural Hybrid


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Bet the poor OP's head is spinning now :lol: Good post by Dave KG though, there's a lot to be said for just trying whatever takes your fancy after a bit of window shopping. And, if for whatever reason you don't get along with it, you can easily put it up for sale on here and some other poor wax addict like myself will come along and buy it


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK2685 or FK1000p, one wet looking (2685) and Fk1000p glassy looking.
Both easy to use and good durability

Kev


----------



## Final_touch (Jun 30, 2010)

Victoria Concours wax


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Vics concours with out a doubt!


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

You always recommend vic concours everywhere....lol. I hope it's up to its hype, waiting for mine to arrive... I'm holding you responsible for it! :lol:



type[r]+ said:


> Vics concours with out a doubt!


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

Autoglym HD is good value for money, got mine for £24 delivered from ebay.

Also 'Petes 53' is a wax I have used and liked, beads lovely in the rain, sheets water easily when washing the car and smells of nice coconut too.

But I would choose the AG HD Wax overall, especially with the applicators and microfibre being supplied. Has a long lasting finish, 6 months on my car over the winter.

Regards Hooley


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

nothelle said:


> You always recommend vic concours everywhere....lol. I hope it's up to its hype, waiting for mine to arrive... I'm holding you responsible for it! :lol:


Oh, you'll be impressed for sure!!! :argie:


----------



## Final_touch (Jun 30, 2010)

nothelle said:


> You always recommend vic concours everywhere....lol. I hope it's up to its hype, waiting for mine to arrive... I'm holding you responsible for it! :lol:


You won't regret it i been waiting for 2 weeks :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Love vics Concours, isn't hugely durable but leaves a great finish particularly considering its price, if you want a durable wax anything from Collinite leaves a nice finish and lasts forever making it very good value.



> Autoglym HD is good value for money, got mine for £24 delivered from ebay.


Haven't tried HD yet but definitely will be at that sort of price:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Defo Vics Concours up to £30, or Menz Powerlock if you fancy a sealant


----------



## Revolutionrock (Sep 27, 2009)

I like megs Crystal Carnauba wax, good price. 

But that just me


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

pb's natty paste for me,


----------

